# Skins and covers for Nook and Kindle



## ls-indy

Although this is a havie forum, we've been discussing e-readers and I thought others may be interested in protecting their Nook, Kindle, Sony or I-pad e-reader from scratches or damage... I bought a skin from DecalGirl http://www.decalgirl.com/ to protect my new favorite device...my Nook! They have over 1200 designs to choose from. E-reader skins are listed under "other devices"...but you can also choose from their entire art by clicking on "more ways to shop" and selecting "by design". I got the Matte finish as it is supposed to cut down on any glare from the edges of the e-reader... Mine was $19.99 and DH's was $24.99 as he selected one from the art file that doesn't show under the "Nook" tab. Also - enter PSPHOME for a 10% discount. I still haven't selected a cover to house my Nook. Looking at Oberon Design handmade leather covers for everyday usage and an m-edge leisure jacket for sand/water protection when on vacation.

I skinned my Nook with Monet's waterlilies and my DH's skin is called Orbital (his was chosen from the artwork selection so isnt shown on a Nook yet) both in the matte finish. Anyone else have interesting ideas for covers?


----------



## Missy

Lynda, are these skins hard? or gel like? do they protect from falling? I had a leather book like cover from m-edge and replaced it with a envelope type just for transporting. I like the feel of the kindle without a cover. this is what I have.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-page.psp

But I did get a gel skin and did not like it as it attracted dust and debris at the edges where the cut outs are.


----------



## ls-indy

Missy said:


> Lynda, are these skins hard? or gel like? do they protect from falling? I had a leather book like cover from m-edge and replaced it with a envelope type just for transporting. I like the feel of the kindle without a cover. this is what I have.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-page.psp
> 
> But I did get a gel skin and did not like it as it attracted dust and debris at the edges where the cut outs are.


Missy - don't have them yet - but according to the e-reader forums, they are NOT like the gel skins, but like the clear screen protectors you can put on the reading screens. They aren't meant to protect from drops, but do protect from scratches or discoloring and peel off cleanly (no adhesive feel). I've been using the Nook without a cover and it reminds me of using my i-phone without a cover.... I read in bed at night and I'm afraid I'll fall asleep and it will slip to the floor and get cracked or something....so I still need to get a cover to keep it in besides the scratch protection the decal offers. My grandchildren have these skins on their computers and i-pod touches.... I'll let you know more when I get them next week.....


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I am so glad for this thread. I was going to get a cover for my Kindle but I love not having to struggle with trying to keep a cover open. I do need to purchase a sleeve though to protect it from scrathes because I carry it with me in my pocketbook.


----------



## Missy

those oberon designs are gorgeous!


----------



## ls-indy

murphymoesmamma said:


> I am so glad for this thread. I was going to get a cover for my Kindle but I love not having to struggle with trying to keep a cover open. I do need to purchase a sleeve though to protect it from scrathes because I carry it with me in my pocketbook.


Holly - I am looking at an "easel-style" cover that opens from the bottom for the same reason. M-edge http://www.medgestore.com/ has some nice ones for all the different brands of e-readers. They also have an LED light that works with the covers. I want to get one of their "Leisure Jackets" to house my Nook on the beach and around water.

Oberon Design http://oberondesign.com/ makes beautiful tooled leather good with cast pewter closures. I've heard they become very pliable and bendable with use. I am hoping they make an easel-style in the future.

I think there are a lot more choices for Kindles that any of the other e-readers. I'll be interested to see what you pick! :biggrin1:


----------



## kristinakipson

I am very crazy about sony skin..I had just bought sony laptop and i want to have skin on it that provide professional look and also increases my personality.

sony e reader skin


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks, I am really interested in this, I have the hard cover with the light and love it too but think I will also get the skin..I like the harder cover for when I travel with it or when it is in my purse..


----------



## Kathie

At the risk of sounding really stupid - do the skins cover the entire Kindle? If so, how do you see through the design?

My DH got me a leather cover for mine and I feel safer with it inside so it doesn't get scratched while it's laying around on the coffee table, etc. Also, it should protect it if it falls.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I have a cover for my kindle, seems fine to me


----------



## Carefulove

Besides the leather cover w/zipper that I got for my Kindle (from Amazon), I also got a skin form ebay for 9.99/free shipping. It has no glue so you an remove it and it will not leave your kindle sticky.


----------



## Carefulove

Kathie said:


> At the risk of sounding really stupid - do the skins cover the entire Kindle? If so, how do you see through the design?
> 
> My DH got me a leather cover for mine and I feel safer with it inside so it doesn't get scratched while it's laying around on the coffee table, etc. Also, it should protect it if it falls.


No, the Skin covers the back and the front edges/>> and << buttons. it does not cover the small keyboard or the screen. See them here. This is the one I got (I have the kindle 3, for some reason it shows white here, but is not).


----------



## morriscsps

I love www.skinit.com!!!

You can create your own skins for whatever device you own. I have created some for my hubby's Droid2 and my kindle. What is nice is that you can upload your own photos onto their templates. The hubby's phone has a collage of family pics. My kindle has a collage of our Paris vacation on the front and my favorite b&w pic of my boys on the back.

I do have a leather cover for my kindle but don't use it much. I found that its extra weight bothered my wrist. I think I will get a neoprene sleeve, instead.


----------



## anneparker

Hi, I just got my new htc phone and looking for amazon kindle skin cover for it , I have looked everywhere but the cost price stop me to buying it. Now, hoping to get any link on finding the kindle skin cover .

amazon kindle 3 skin covers


----------



## Curtisbud

Amazon Kindle skin covers give complete protection to our phone from harsh environment. Different types of Amazon Kindle skin covers are available in market, you just need to choose best one.

Amazon Kindle skin covers


----------



## Kathie

morriscsps said:


> I love www.skinit.com!!!
> 
> You can create your own skins for whatever device you own. I have created some for my hubby's Droid2 and my kindle. What is nice is that you can upload your own photos onto their templates. The hubby's phone has a collage of family pics. My kindle has a collage of our Paris vacation on the front and my favorite b&w pic of my boys on the back.
> 
> I do have a leather cover for my kindle but don't use it much. I found that its extra weight bothered my wrist. I think I will get a neoprene sleeve, instead.


Another dumb question! If you put a skin on your kindle will it also fit into a leather "book style" cover?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

morriscsps said:


> I love www.skinit.com!!!
> 
> You can create your own skins for whatever device you own. I have created some for my hubby's Droid2 and my kindle. What is nice is that you can upload your own photos onto their templates. The hubby's phone has a collage of family pics. My kindle has a collage of our Paris vacation on the front and my favorite b&w pic of my boys on the back.
> 
> I do have a leather cover for my kindle but don't use it much. I found that its extra weight bothered my wrist. I think I will get a neoprene sleeve, instead.


I used skinit to do a skin for my DroidX. I sort of like the other ones in that they have the picture on the screen also...but I did the Skin It with my real estate cariacture on it. I did attempt to do the sides and screen but it does not do the screen the way some of the others do with like the Monet... Can you show us your Paris photos?


----------



## morriscsps

I am not sure if a picture of my kindle skinit skin would show the photos of Paris very well. I could try.

Yes, I can use a leather cover. I have an M-edge one.


----------



## morriscsps

The first pic is my kindle in its leather cover.
2nd - closeup of the upper pics
3rd - closeup of the lower pics
4th - a favorite b&w pic of my munchkins on the back of my kindle.

The pictures are much clearer in real life. You can see the scratches on the back skin so it does provide some protection.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

morriscsps said:


> The first pic is my kindle in its leather cover.
> 2nd - closeup of the upper pics
> 3rd - closeup of the lower pics
> 4th - a favorite b&w pic of my munchkins on the back of my kindle.
> 
> The pictures are much clearer in real life. You can see the scratches on the back skin so it does provide some protection.


Love your photos on this one!!! I ordered on from skinit today. My cariacture business card...will post photos when it comes...I love the Monet and VanGoghs too with the screen savers..


----------



## morriscsps

We like skinit because it can be personalized. My hubby has them on his Droid2 and iPad2. They make him smile during long meetings. Since he travels a lot, he has a plethora of pictures always with him. 

I make sure his name is printed somewhere, just in case he forgets his phone. Not that people won't recognize it as his phone. lol!


----------



## Kathie

I love the pictures! Your B&W of your adorable boys is the best! Now what is an M-edge? Does that mean there is an opening for the place to hook the Kindle into the cover?


----------



## morriscsps

M-edge is just a brand name. I have a 2nd generation Kindle. M-edge had a leather cover with the hooks that slide into the kindle to hold it in place along the "binding" and 2 loops on the outside edge. You can sorta see the hooks in the pic of the back (with the b&w pic).

I quickly checked their covers for the latest generation and they seem to have switched to loops on the corners. Blech. However Amazon has covers for the new generation similar to mine. If you look at the pictures, you can see the hooks. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Updated-Display-Generation/dp/B004JXVOEA/ref=sr_1_14?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1310871259&sr=1-14"]Amazon.com: Kindle Leather Cover with Updated Design, (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle): Kindle Store[/ame]

A sidenote: I find that the leather cover adds a lot of weight. After a few days, it starts to aggravate my carpal tunnel. I don't use it at home, only when traveling when I need to protect the kindle. But that is just me.

I love that pic of my munchkins, too. Sean's ear that insisted on being free always causes a giggle. (The poor kid - he inherited his great-grandpa's ears.)


----------



## Kathie

Pam, I'm not sure what kind of Kindle I have. I know it isn't a 3G, though. My DH got it for me last year for Christmas - $139. He also got me the leather cover that opens like a book and has two clips that slide into the slots on the left side of the Kindle. I like it for protection but I agree it is heavy. Mine has an elastic band that slips around it to keep it closed. I like it but just for here at home I think I would prefer a skin. I looked on the skinit website and you had to choose which Kindle you have and I wasn't sure......lol There were three to choose from.


----------



## morriscsps

Easy way to check. 3G or WiFi or 3G&WiFi doesn't matter for a skin. I suspect you have the latest generation if you got it for Christmas.

Look at the first pic I posted. 

2nd Gen. has big buttons on the sides to page forward and back. 
Latest Gen. has narrow strips with little arrow heads. 

2nd Gen. has a square toggle to move around the menus.
Latest Gen. has a big square with raised ring with it to move around the menus.

2nd Gen. is bigger. 8"x5.3"
Latest Gen. is smaller. 7.5"x4.8" 

All of the buttons of the latest gen. are in a neat even rectangle at the bottom. It looks more like a Nook.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Pam! You're right - mine is the latest generation with just wi-fi. I will definitely have to display pictures of my grandchildren on mine!


----------



## morriscsps




----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

morriscsps said:


> M-edge is just a brand name. I have a 2nd generation Kindle. M-edge had a leather cover with the hooks that slide into the kindle to hold it in place along the "binding" and 2 loops on the outside edge. You can sorta see the hooks in the pic of the back (with the b&w pic).
> 
> I quickly checked their covers for the latest generation and they seem to have switched to loops on the corners. Blech. However Amazon has covers for the new generation similar to mine. If you look at the pictures, you can see the hooks. Amazon.com: Kindle Leather Cover with Updated Design, (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle): Kindle Store
> 
> A sidenote: I find that the leather cover adds a lot of weight. After a few days, it starts to aggravate my carpal tunnel. I don't use it at home, only when traveling when I need to protect the kindle. But that is just me.
> 
> I love that pic of my munchkins, too. Sean's ear that insisted on being free always causes a giggle. (The poor kid - he inherited his great-grandpa's ears.)


That is the cover I have too...I agree it would be nice to have the skin. I have weak hands and do drop things often though..


----------



## morriscsps

I got an email from skinit. You get 30% off if you enter the code: SCHOOL.


----------



## Curtisbud

The variety of Sony E reader skin cover is growing every day. There are a lot of varieties of brilliantly designed covers and cases to purchase. There are numerous types of Sony E reader skin cover to fit everybody's needs and desires.

Sony E reader skin


----------



## Johnwilson

There are quite a few options for keeping your gadgets in the condition that it came in. SONY EBOOK READER SKIN COVER is a popular choice as they provide a good amount of protection and increase your devices durability. It is very important that you keep your phone protected. It is not a cheap toy, and you do not want to have to replace it. Keep it in great condition and you will get much more use out of it for a longer time.


----------



## Asimone

Some of the Kindles come with covers but others may not. If you do not have a cover for your Kindle you may want to invest in one. The latest generation Kindle covers run from $40 to $150 depending on the style that you choose and can easily be purchased online at many retailers including the online auction sites that are in abundance. If you are looking for a Kindle cover you can easily find one at a discount on the internet. Be sure that you have all of the product information before purchasing from an online store. You should know the return policy and make sure that the cover will fit your Kindle Cover


----------



## pedrood

Kindle users would definitely start the search for the right leather cover to go with their electronic reading gadget after purchasing one, even if only for the sole reason of completing its look.

A good cover is one that is more than just protecting your Kindle against wear & tear. What about one that allows you to read without distracting your partner late into the evening? And that is just one of the many reasons why you should consider the all new Kindle Cover with light.


----------

